# monitor ispcronlog fehler



## mrairbrush (29. Mai 2009)

Kriege da die Meldung 
Error: configuration file /etc/getmail/*.conf does not exist

Ist das richtig so?


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist richtig so und kein Fehler.


----------



## mrairbrush (29. Mai 2009)

Ok, Danke für die Info.
System läuft nun richtig gut. Mysqlfehler behoben ohne alte DB zusätzlich zu installieren. Ein paar Scripte auf die 5er DB geändert und läuft.


----------

